
Best of ArXiv.org for AI, Machine Learning, and Deep Learning – November 2017 - ghosthamlet
https://insidebigdata.com/2017/11/27/best-of-arxiv-for-machine-learning-february-2016/
======
nerdponx
Is there a way to track which Arxiv papers get republished in peer-reviewed
journals?

~~~
nl
Not really, AFIAK. You can check
[https://openreview.net/](https://openreview.net/) though.

Most Arxiv papers from Google/FB/OpenAI get a pretty good review on Twitter
and /r/MachineLearning.

Some Arxiv papers say "under review for NIPS (or whatever)".

~~~
chillee
Openreview is only for iclr, so you'll be missing a lot of papers.

To the above poster, in ML journals aren't the main means of publication. You
want to look at conferences like ICLR, NIPS, CVPR, etc.

~~~
nl
Some NIPS workshops use Openreview[1].

(I kind of assumed the poster meant "journals or conference proceedings")

[1]
[https://openreview.net/group?id=NIPS.cc/2017/Workshop/Autodi...](https://openreview.net/group?id=NIPS.cc/2017/Workshop/Autodiff)

~~~
chillee
Yep I'm aware haha.

I made
[https://chillee.github.io/OpenReviewExplorer/](https://chillee.github.io/OpenReviewExplorer/),
so I'd love if all conferences used openreview.

~~~
nl
Nice.. maybe you could fix the NIPS website too? ;)

~~~
chillee
Hmm, what do you mean by that? Not sure what I could add to the nips website
from what they provide

------
JustFinishedBSG
Please stop with those "Best of AI papers".

This isn't how science work, this isn't how anything works

~~~
chillee
What's your problem with these lists?

I don't think making these lists is necessarily incompatible with the peer
review process. Orals or spotlight presentations at conferences are
effectively "best of" lists anyways.

